# Can we use multiple internet connections on a single PC?



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

I have an Airtel BB connection. It suffers from disconnection during power outages which last a maximum of 3mins. This has played havok with my online gaming sessions as I am disconnected from the game. I want to hook up my 3G phone which has a data plan as a back up. 
I can tether it to my PC via Wi-Fi or USB.

I want to know if this is possible: *When there is a power cut the BB connection temporarily dies. If my phone is connected to the PC (tethered) then is there a way to use it as a backup connection, where the internet connection seamlessly switches over to the 3G mobile internet during the power outage?*

In simpler words, I want my phone to act like a UPS for my BB connection.

My phone is tethered to the PC at the time of typing this. With pings in the region of 400+ it is highly *unsuitable* for gaming. But it would nevertheless save me a disconnection.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 23, 2011)

It is impossible to do that. Switch to BSNL, their lines don't go dead after a power cut even after 1 hour.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

It seems not possible, but if somehow you how you do it, the "switching time" b/w BB to phone net would surely disconnect ur game from server. Plus i do have airtel BB, my net never disconnects after power cut, even after 10 hrs of power cut.


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have an Airtel BB connection. It suffers from disconnection during power outages which last a maximum of 3mins. This has played havok with my online gaming sessions as I am disconnected from the game. I want to hook up my 3G phone which has a data plan as a back up.
> I can tether it to my PC via Wi-Fi or USB.
> 
> I want to know if this is possible: *When there is a power cut the BB connection temporarily dies. If my phone is connected to the PC (tethered) then is there a way to use it as a backup connection, where the internet connection seamlessly switches over to the 3G mobile internet during the power outage?*
> ...



Not possible that the computer will auto switch once a connection is broken. I have a kind of similar set up.

1. HAME Router - Wifi
2. RJ45 Input.
3. Tata Photon+

Now I am using the RJ45 connection, when it fails I need to change it to 3G using the router configuration. Immediately the Tata Photon kicks in, but the computer does not acquire connections again. The router has to be disconnected and reconnected from network manager. 

Point is, the router is switching fine, but the computer can not. It has to be disconnected once from the network adapter.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

Well as I understand, it is possible, such kind of setups are very often found in enterprise set ups for load balancing and fallbacks. I think for that you will require special routers for this purpose, however in your case I don't think there would be any router which will work with your mobile internet which is affordable that is.
In any case I doubt anything can solve you from dropping out from your online session.

Check this out.
Which router to use for bonding two internet connections? - CNET Broadband Forums


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Well my desktop is connected through wifi to a router in another room. Its not the connection which dies but the router. I was thinking of calling up Airtel and asking them to extend the line to my room and do away with the Wifi adapter on the PC.
I was thinking of using a splitter and having one go to my PC and another to the router thus completely by passing it.

The problem with online gaming is the lag between switching is going to kill the game so I think the BB + mobile 3G modem was a bad idea. 

Will look for alternate sources to save my connection now. I have two choices:

1) Get airtel to get the RJ45 line to my room and have a direct connection to my PC.

2) Get a UPS for my router to save my connection.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also I am not sure if there is a confusion but I would just like to clarify:
My BB is on Wifi.
My phone (has wifi too but I will) connect it with USB to the PC directly. It has nothing to do with the router since the connection is directly with the PC.


> however in your case I don't think there would be any router which will work with your mobile internet which is affordable that is.


But both these posts below explain why such a set up would fail or will not work. 

Well I have laid this idea to rest indefinitely now. 



dashing.sujay said:


> It seems not possible, but if somehow you how you do it, the "switching time" b/w BB to phone net would surely disconnect ur game from server. Plus i do have airtel BB, my net never disconnects after power cut, even after 10 hrs of power cut.





asingh said:


> Not possible that the computer will auto switch once a connection is broken. I have a kind of similar set up.
> 
> 1. HAME Router - Wifi
> 2. RJ45 Input.
> ...





Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2011)

@Sarath: its not possible buddy...
the ethernet chip can't process multiple data packets from more than one source(ISP) simultaneously 

I tried it my self...I have Tata Photon+ & cable broadband..
so when I try to connect to cable broadband...my TataPhoton connections terminates & vice versa...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarath said:


> 1) Get airtel to get the RJ45 line to my room and have a direct connection to my PC.



IMO, this is the option you should go for  ; And anyday, cable connection is far better (& *reliable* than wifi).



Zangetsu said:


> @Sarath: its not possible buddy...
> the ethernet chip can't process multiple data packets from more than one source(ISP) simultaneously



What has ethernet chip got to do with mobile's connection? I mean mobile's connection is established via USB port/wifi, not via ethernet adapter? Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a UPS for my TV+PS3+router. But I can't afford another UPS and hence thought of getting the cheapest possible UPS for my router. But my parents would be too apprehensive about the purchase since the power cut only last 3mins at most and is 30 seconds on average. 

Getting the phone line to my room would be a even tougher job. Mom wouldn't approve of it, I guess. I will see what can be done. 

Either ways saving my existing connection seems to be the way forward.

*Can someone confirm that the airtel connection does not die during a power outage?*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

Why will the DSL connection drop during power outrage? And as for your answer it doesn't.

Why don't you simply buy a long Telephone cable (10m or more) and connect it to the ADSL splitter and move your router close to your PC and drawing power from your existing UPS? I do the same by the FYI with my MTNL connection.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I was thinking of getting a UPS for my TV+PS3+router. But I can't afford another UPS and hence thought of getting the cheapest possible UPS for my router. But my parents would be too apprehensive about the purchase since the power cut only last 3mins at most and is 30 seconds on average.
> 
> Getting the phone line to my room would be a even tougher job. Mom wouldn't approve of it, I guess. I will see what can be done.
> 
> ...



That'd require a hefty UPS, a *bare *min of 1KV which will set you back for some ~4k. I hope your mom agrees 



Liverpool_fan said:


> Why will the DSL connection drop during power outrage? And as for your answer it doesn't.
> 
> Why don't you simply buy a long Telephone cable (10m or more) and connect it to the ADSL splitter and move your router close to your PC and drawing power from your existing UPS? I do the same by the FYI with my MTNL connection.



His router is getting off due to power cut, not net.

And for extending connection, his mom would raise her eyebrows


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> His router is getting off due to power cut, not net.
> 
> And for extending connection, his mom would raise her eyebrows


er I meant moving the router close to the PC and having a long cable to have the connected to the splitter.
The latter is more of a concern for him.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 23, 2011)

Actual problem is my parents wont likely agree to have the telephone line routed to my room. That would mean they would cease to have any control of how much time I spend on the internet. They wouldn't want it. And somewhere, even I don't.

I am also worried about the constant beeping of the UPS (if I get one) during late night outages. That would wake up almost everyone except me in the house from their slumber.
For some reason I am the only heavy deep sleeper int he house 

BTW I think this thread has reached its conclusion. My next (probable) query of, if Tata photon would work instead of my phone has also been answered. And now I know my DSL line wouldn't die so that is relaxing.

I forgot to mention that I have a RJ45 to RJ11 converter which feeds my router. The convertor has a seperate power adapter. So in case of a powercut there isn't really any benefit by bypassing the router since even the convertor draws power. Hence UPS is the only way or getting the line to my room and attaching the plugs to my PC's UPS. 

Also in the cnet discussion (that was linked above) I found this paid SW: MultiWAN
Looks like just the dish I ordered. 

So there ends all my queries. Thanks everyone for their inputs.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2011)

You are wc *Sarat*  I hope your problem gets solved! gL


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

Sarath, can you test out MultiWAN and let us know if you can manage the resources. Seems like an interesting bit of software. I have a RJ45 line and Tata Photon+ both on my router. But they never kick in if the other goes off (that is a router problem), but even if I change the router setting..say from 3G to RJ45, the computer does not automatically acquire. It has to be once disconnected from the router.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 24, 2011)

^I will try it out in due time.

From what I read it helps in utilising two connections by superimposing them. I know this makes sense to a lot of people. My requirements are more specific since the data bandwidth on my mobile 3G is very expensive. 

I will try it out nevertheless since it seems interesting.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have an Airtel BB connection. It suffers from disconnection during power outages which last a maximum of 3mins. This has played havok with my online gaming sessions as I am disconnected from the game. I want to hook up my 3G phone which has a data plan as a back up.
> I can tether it to my PC via Wi-Fi or USB.
> 
> I want to know if this is possible: *When there is a power cut the BB connection temporarily dies. If my phone is connected to the PC (tethered) then is there a way to use it as a backup connection, where the internet connection seamlessly switches over to the 3G mobile internet during the power outage?*
> ...



Okay... Now you can use multiple connections on a single PC *BUT* there will be no auto switching between them when one connection is down because of the simple reason, how will your computer know your line is dead. Anyway, you can use a L3 switch or a router and keep both the connection alive. But in that case you have to power the router or switch which is not possible in your case. So better connect the BB modem to your UPS.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Oct 19, 2011)

take a look at Multiconnect MultiConnect : Combine multiple internet connections


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Its pretty similar to _bridging connections_. And that can only be done if both connections are always ON, and thats not the case with OP.


----------

